
Books about Silicon Valley - pchojecki
https://medium.com/swlh/silicon-valley-books-you-should-read-in-2020-a4dd1e01084b
======
masonic
Yet another list of Amazon affiliate links from this same submitter (tag
petacrunch-20).

Ironically, it's behind the Medium paywall.

